# Beware of Car Lift service from International City



## Cicakbalap (Sep 29, 2015)

Hii all, jut want to share my experience using the Car lift service.
I just recently moved to Dubai from Doha Qatar, due to my Driving License is still under process, I am looking for a driver who can drop and pickup my children from their School.
I found him via dub****le.c** a pakistani driver which he said that he based in International City Persian Cluster area.
Anyway he ask the money first for the first half month and on the middle of the month he is asking to pay for the rest in advance.
On the first half month he is trustable, always come on time and give a message when he will be late to come, but after the ied adha holiday I cannot contact him, both of his mobile are switched off.
Just to share my experience that you cannot trust anybody here in Dubai specially about money, I paid him full for drop and pickup service for this month and he just ran away one week before finishing the month.
I know that I cannot get my money back, just want to share here, becareful

Thx


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You understand that, that was all completely illegal right? Sadly you have no comeback and can't so anything in this case.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

in what world do you pay for things up front? Especially UAE?


----------



## Cicakbalap (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeaa just want to share and lesson learnt from my side.

Iggles here in UAE you must pay with check in front to rent an apartment right??


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Cicakbalap said:


> Yeaa just want to share and lesson learnt from my side.
> 
> Iggles here in UAE you must pay with check in front to rent an apartment right??


Difference is you have something, you have a key and a contract. Paying labour up front is not the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Lol yeh! You get your salary after you've worked for a month, right? Pretty silly to do it the other way round. I'm not surprised he ran.


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Uhmm am I the only one to see the real problem is entrusting your kids to this unknown and obviously unreliable driver?
Better thank god your kids are still in one piece.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

From Dubizzle, no less... I feel sorry for the OP - they must have been very desperate.





gianera said:


> Uhmm am I the only one to see the real problem is entrusting your kids to this unknown and obviously unreliable driver?
> Better thank god your kids are still in one piece.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There was probably an adult with the kids (I hope)


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> From Dubizzle, no less... I feel sorry for the OP - they must have been very desperate.


you'd be surprised... the whole "driver for school drop off and pick up" is actually a pretty thriving business...


----------

